# Buying advice



## SandraP (30 Jul 2012)

Hi folks, it's me again looking for some excellent advice from all you experience bikers.

I'm thinking of getting a mountain bike after a 12 year haitus. My little second hand shopper won't cut it off-road and I'd like to be able to explore further afield as I live near country paths and beaches. I reckon a hard tail is my best bet and I'm looking to spend around £300-500. Researching online is doing my head in, there are so many to choose from, so I'm looking for personal recommendations. In particular I wondered if anyone had any experience of these makes and models:

Specialised Mika Sport Disc Womens Hardtail XC
Felt QW6 Ladies - I notice Wiggle are selling them with a large discount at the moment but I can't find any reviews

Thanks for any advice.


----------



## billflat12 (30 Jul 2012)

recently spotted a 2011 myka , looks great spec @£285
http://www.tredz.co.uk/.Specialized...ens-Mountain-Bike-2011-Hardtail-MTB_38788.htm
seriously though a modern hybrid like the crosstrail may even suit you better , especially if you plan to venture further afield with a rear rack fitted. On mountain bikes the frame chainstays are shorter & lack heal clearance for panniers.
Here,s what they say about the crosstrail
http://www.cyclekingdom.co.uk/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=53&Itemid=126


----------



## SandraP (31 Jul 2012)

Thanks Bill. I think that special offer is only size 19 otherwise I'd be seriously tempted. I'm a size 15/16. My last purchase was too big for me so I don't want to fall into that trap again. I'll have a look at the crosstrail.


----------



## Cubist (31 Jul 2012)

Have a look at the Cube CLS range. The women's bike is a thing of some beauty, and just the sort of thing to ride the
stuff you describe.
http://www.cyclecentreuk.co.uk/m13b0s167p12045/CUBE-LTD-CLS-Ladies-2012

or the disc braked version (which is a bit heavier....)
http://www.squarewheels.biz/cube_en/women-s-hybrid-tour-bikes/cube-ltd-cls-pro-lady-2012.html


----------



## SandraP (31 Jul 2012)

Thanks Cubist. I had already shortlisted the Cube Access. How does that compare?

I'm a bit confuzzled by the whole V brake/disc brake thing. Does it make much difference?


----------



## akb (31 Jul 2012)

RE Brakes; i have found the Disc brakes (compared to my old V's) provide a much better stopping power, especially when trailing up and down off road hilly areas. Go disc if you can.


----------



## SandraP (31 Jul 2012)

Thanks, akb!

Found another couple:
http://www.wiggle.co.uk/giant-ladies-revel-1-2012/

http://www.evanscycles.com/products/jamis/durango-sport-2012-womens-mountain-bike-ec031774

Anyone tried either of these?


----------



## billflat12 (31 Jul 2012)

Discs are more reliable & efficient in wet muddy conditions as v brakes simply collect mud & grime from the wheel rims also making them wear out quicker , jamis has lesser known but better spec.rst forks with cable operated discs, giant has better known but basic spec suntour forks & steel bars etc. but more powerful Hydraulic disc brakes..


----------



## Cubist (31 Jul 2012)

SandraP said:


> Thanks Cubist. I had already shortlisted the Cube Access. How does that compare?
> 
> I'm a bit confuzzled by the whole V brake/disc brake thing. Does it make much difference?


Cube Access is a more MTB oriented bike, designed for off road, with longer travel suspension fork. It will be less comfortable for distance, but more playful geometry. The Cube LTD I linked to has suspension for the sort of paths and gentle trails you mention, and will be better and more civilised over distance. Both will have rack mounts.

As for V brakes vs Disc, it depends on the sort of riding you want to do. Disc will always be better in wet weather or mud, V weigh a little less and are less intimidating, but they eventually wear your rims out, and discs simply won't!!


----------



## SandraP (1 Aug 2012)

Thanks all! If nothing else this has helped me focus, and I've ordered the Jamis Durango Sport - with disc brakes and a rack mount. (Blimey, isn't it funny how quickly you assimilate the lingo?)

I'll let you know how I get on with it.


----------



## billflat12 (1 Aug 2012)

Nice choice , did you try one in evans cycles ?
If you ordered online just check its the bike you wanted.
http://www.bikeradar.com/forums/viewtopic.php?t=12869154&p=17773878


----------



## SandraP (1 Aug 2012)

billflat12 said:


> Nice choice , did you try one in evans cycles ?
> If you ordered online just check its the bike you wanted.
> http://www.bikeradar.com/forums/viewtopic.php?t=12869154&p=17773878


Ooh, thanks for posting that. I didn't know that could happen. I'll check it out when it comes, but to be honest I wouldn't know one fork from a wombat's tail.


----------

